# Update ports collection tree doesn't work in FreeBSD 10.0



## anti (Feb 19, 2014)

I tried to update ports collection tree but I got:

```
root@:~ # portsnap fetch
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 7 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from ec2-eu-west-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching snapshot tag from ec2-eu-west-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
Fetching snapshot generated at Tue Feb 18 00:07:21 UTC 2014:
fetch: transfer timed out
```


I tried to reach http://ec2-eu-west-1.portsnap.freebsd.org/, http://portsnap.freebsd.org/ and http://portsnap1.freebsd.org/ but I can't!
I can not ping them and the browser always shows:


> 404 - Not Found



I am using FreeBSD 10.0.


----------



## ericx (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Update ports collection tree doesn't work in FreeBSD 10.*

Can you ping anything? e.g. 8.8.8.8
Can you get to anything on port 80? e.g. `telnet [url=http://www.freebsd.org]http://www.freebsd.org[/url] 80`


----------



## SirDice (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: Update ports collection tree doesn't work in FreeBSD 10.*

I fear this might be a local problem as I can reach those servers without issues.


----------



## ericx (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: Update ports collection tree doesn't work in FreeBSD 10.*

Yah, I was fishing for either a networking, firewall or DNS problem.


----------

